# Morewood Enza



## freerider848 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi,
I am looking to get a new DJ bike and spotted this this....








Any opinions? I am looking at a few different bikes including a Transition TOP and a Yeti DJ, so any opinions on those would be great too.
Thanks


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

If you are speccing for DJ / Park / Street applications horizontal drop outs don't transfer well to single speed. However, if you are planning on 4X than this would be very nice. If you aren't focusing on 4X then I would say look somewhere else. Single speed makes you happy =D


----------



## hucker1960 (Sep 30, 2008)

a morewood pro came to my local dirtjumps, i have no clue how he ended up in east tennessee, but he was killing it on that frame, he had it more of a 4x setup (with gears) of course i'd ride vertical dropouts if i was paid for it


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

And he would probably be killing it on a bike from walmart as well...

Looks like a cool bike though, Anyone know the price? 

Link to the geometry?


----------



## Jeremy R (Jan 20, 2004)

Here is mine:


----------



## freerider848 (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow, that is nice. How do you like it?


----------



## Jeremy R (Jan 20, 2004)

freerider848 said:


> Wow, that is nice. How do you like it?


Well, I just got it built, and it has been raining here for 6 days straight.
So, no real rides yet.
I can tell you that size wise, it is perfect for me at 5"10.
The numbers on this bike is comparable to the Yeti DJ, and like the Yeti it is more of a straight up 4x/slalom frame that can also be used of DJing.
The Yeti comes in a size short and a long, and the Enza is more of a medium.
That's all I know for now until I get it on the dirt, but just riding it around, it has the right feel to it, geometry and size wise.


----------

